# Pencil markings



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't remember where but somewhere I read that the books we take to the exam are not allowed to have pencil markings in them ? Is that true ? I have all my books marked up with pencil already.

Tina


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 23, 2007)

Had pencil markings in mine. Proctors didn't care.

Mostly loose leaf stuff and if you wrote on something that wasn't the exam booklet (exam subservsion stuff...see the man...).


----------



## grover (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never heard that rule, Tina, it's gotta be false- I think it's universal that engineers annotate their references.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2007)

I think there are a few states who are assinine about that.

But it seems to be the smaller population states who have less people taking the exam and more things for the blue haired proctors to do that that


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> I can't remember where but somewhere I read that the books we take to the exam are not allowed to have pencil markings in them ? Is that true ? I have all my books marked up with pencil already.Tina


From ELSES FAQs:



> 4. Are penciled notes allowed?
> Yes, but be aware that proctors are trained to look for examinees who may be writing exam questions in their materials to take home. Be sure to put your pencil down while handling your study materials.


Although, I see you are in CA and CA is not an ELSES state, so I would check with CA or whoever does the testing for CA.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 23, 2007)

> But it seems to be the smaller population states who have less people taking the exam and more things for the blue haired proctors to do that that


I can't imagine a much smaller exam site than mine. ~40-45 PE/PLS examinees in the whole state all in one room. I had pencil marks all over my references, particularly the rationale behind correct answers on sample exams.

What they stressed to us was that they didn't want us writing anything on anything besides the test book and answer sheet, to prevent exam subversion.

I had to catch myself a couple times, when picking numbers off of curves/charts. I tend to draw a line to the axis to pick off values.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

^^^ I have the same problem - whenever I am picking values off a chart, I tend to draw lines, or at a minimum, mark the axis.

When I needed to pick values from a chart or figure, I used the two small triangles I brought with me as guides to pick out the right value.

I didn't like doing it this way, but it worked in a crunch.

JR


----------



## VA_ENGR (Jan 23, 2007)

I had some pencil marks in my book (in VA) last time. Nothing was said to me about that at the exam.

I used a plastic ruler to line up things on charts/nomographs.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> I can't remember where but somewhere I read that the books we take to the exam are not allowed to have pencil markings in them ? Is that true ? I have all my books marked up with pencil already.Tina


Tina,

Here's a link to the California instructions from the October, 2006 exam.

California Instructions

Quick glance I saw where you aren't allowed to write in anything other than exam or answer sheet during the exam, but I didn't see about notes already in reference books. Might be a good idea to get clairification from the board and while you're at it, ask them to update their instructions with whatever the answer is.


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 23, 2007)

I remember being freaked out by this somewhat. In my older books that I took to the exam, they had pencil writing, but on any new books, I did my studying with pen instead, to make sure that if I did mark a book that it was done in pen instead.

Then I got to the exam, and no one seemed to care. I think I have heard where some states were test Nazis and were not allowing books if they had pencil marks in them (ie. though you were taking test questions "out" of the exam). But, I don't think that's the case in most states. I can only speak for MO where the proctors were more interested in you focusing on the exam and not someone else's paper or making too much noise, giving restroom breaks, etc.

Basically, I was all twisted up with anxiety and when I got to the test it was no big deal.


----------



## Bigwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

Tina said:


> I can't remember where but somewhere I read that the books we take to the exam are not allowed to have pencil markings in them ? Is that true ? I have all my books marked up with pencil already.Tina



The others are right---California doesn't care. The most important thing would be to not write or mark your references in any way, shape, or form during the exam

   :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall:


----------



## SFME (Jan 23, 2007)

I took the exam in California (San Francisco - Cow Palace). My references were covered with pencil handwritten notes and the proctors did not care.


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. Good to know I don't have to erase everything.


----------



## lovelandtx (Jan 23, 2007)

Texas didn't care either. I was careful, had to copy my 1st month's problems in pencil just to be sure. Then did all practice problems in pen.


----------



## PEsoon2B (Jan 23, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ I have the same problem - whenever I am picking values off a chart, I tend to draw lines, or at a minimum, mark the axis.
> When I needed to pick values from a chart or figure, I used the two small triangles I brought with me as guides to pick out the right value.
> 
> I didn't like doing it this way, but it worked in a crunch.
> ...


If they get worked up about that, then they need a CHILL PILL. if I needed to mark a chart I did

I guess I could always challenge them and say

"show me the question I copied into the book"

"what? that tick mark?"

"Do they give crack to old blue haireds now?"


----------



## Bigwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

PEsoon2B said:


> If they get worked up about that, then they need a CHILL PILL. if I needed to mark a chart I didI guess I could always challenge them and say
> 
> "show me the question I copied into the book"
> 
> ...



I thought JT was bringing sexy back?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dleg (Jan 23, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I can't imagine a much smaller exam site than mine. ~40-45 PE/PLS examinees in the whole state all in one room. I had pencil marks all over my references, particularly the rationale behind correct answers on sample exams.


Well, I for one was the only examinee from my state, and I took the exam in another state (Guam) which had maybe 10 other engineers and surveyors in the room. Geez, what does a guy from the territories have to do to get some respect around here? :angry:

I was worried about pencil marks too, because the Guam board had initially said I would not be allowed to use tabs, but they didn't care about pencil marks. I had tons of writing in the margins and at the ends of chapters in my ENVRM - variable definitions, other forms of the equation, typical constant values, and even whole sections of different equations like for contaminant hydrogeology written into the end of certain chapters. No one cared, even though my claculator was checked twice.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 23, 2007)

Bigwolf said:


> I thought JT was bringing sexy back?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Nope, PE2B made JT his B-atch


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Tina (Jan 24, 2007)

Haaaa ????????


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

Tina said:


> Haaaa ????????


Think of Tmckeon as kinda like .... the court jester 







JR


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

But then that makes me .....











JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 24, 2007)

jregieng said:


> But then that makes me .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

